# Freezing and V58 errors



## Jets (Sep 28, 2010)

↑
Reposted from Roamio sub forum

[_Hi within the past two weeks, I have been getting intermittent freezing followed by a v58 error (channel not authorized). I called the cable company (Optimum) and they send a new signal to the Cable card, I replaced the cable card, but the problem still happens. It does not happening as much on the Roamio Pro Plus that I have, but on the mini it happens a lot. The cable company said that the TiVo is the issue. Does anyone else have any ideas?_]
I am having the same issue on a Tivo Bolt, as well as my Roamio and Mini. I also have had no luck after numerous attempts by Optimum to fix it. Hopefully, someone at Tivo will see this chime in.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

Are you sure your cable card is paired correctly to your device?


----------



## Jets (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes. The Bolt was installed in 2018, the Roamio since 2014.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

This is a problem that started impacting many Tivo customers on Optimum.. I have a Roamio Plus and also started observing this behavior a couple of weeks ago. I have an NDS CableCard, and these cards are usually not tested by Tivo as thoroughly as the Cisco/SA or Motorola cards.

What basically happens is at frequent random intervals while already tuned to a channel, the Tivo freezes, displays a V58 error in the middle of the screen for 2-3 seconds and then recovers. The problem occurs when already tuned to a channel - not on the initial tune.


----------



## 328098 (Aug 2, 2020)

_I purchased a Tivo Bolt over a month ago and I am still having problems with it since it's installation. I have been getting frequent freezing followed by a v58 error (channel not authorized) and Optimum hasn't been able to correct it. Another issue is going to Netflix or Amazon Prime, the screen goes black or it fails to connect. This also happens frequently and only can be corrected by rebooting my Tivo Bolt. This is one of the reason I purchased the Tivo, to easily switch from TV to Netflix and Amazon Prime. Now a month later, I might have to get rid of Tivo for some other options. _


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I might as well post my observations. Every week or so I receive a V58 error. Sometimes it is after a blank screen. Sometimes it is after a frozen screen. It also is happening on other channels. I can channel up and it will also be frozen. The outage is short, under a second. However it takes the TiVo (I have a basic Roamio) about 5 seconds to recover enough to display the error. Each tuner has a counter in Diagnostics: Time since Tune Start. If it quickly check it, I can see that the tuner has recovered before it displays the error. I have only seen the error on basic cable. I never see it on local or network broadcast channels. I record late night on the three big networks and Comedy Central. I have never see it on any recording. Ever. A nearby friend had the same issue, but more frequently. His was fixed by replacing his tap. My tap is 2.5 years old, and usually has a lifespan of 1 year. The signal on some of my channels is dropping below 90. I usually watch MSNBC, CNN and The Weather Channel. If/when it gets worse I will call my cable company, SECV, and they will roll a truck and replace my drop. My cable modem is also having more errors. All my stuff gets a reset on the last day of the month. I am running TE3 and TE4. This has been my feedback.


----------



## bigL (Jun 3, 2017)

It would be strange that everyone tap went bad at almost the same time? but it is getting worst imo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bigL said:


> It would be strange that everyone tap went bad at almost the same time? but it is getting worst imo.


I refrained from posting a conclusion. But I think there are two possibilities. One is a satellite problem. The other is an amplifier problem at my headend. I also think that a solution is going to be hard to find since TE3 software is quite old and the problem varies in frequency for many.


----------



## nicky612000 (May 16, 2008)

Optimum customer with a Roamio seeing the same problem over the past 3-4 weeks. Please let me know if anyone finds a resolution.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

There are numerous posts from customers here, in the Roamio, and the Edge forums from Optimum customers all experiencing the same issue. Additionally, there is 3 page thread on dslreports.. There were also numerous customer responses to the same issue on the TiVo.Innovate group on FB all with the same issue.

I can say the issue happens with both TE4 and TE3. I’m almost 100% certain it is an Optimum issue, as TE3 hasn’t been updated in almost a year and the problem happens there as well.

Getting anyone on the phone from Optimum is next to impossible. I filed an FCC complaint the other day and it was served to Altice yesterday. That’s pretty much the only way the problem will be recognized as widespread with Optimum management, and just maybe it will get fixed.

I suggest anyone experiencing this do the same and file an FCC complaint

I’m also curious if everyone sees the same behavior when it happens - the breakup comes in 2 bursts, 30 seconds apart


----------



## old_dood (Apr 1, 2016)

Just filed FCC complaint.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

So - this isn't a Tivo problem. SiliconDust users are also experiencing this:
Freezes since 20200521 firmware update - Silicondust


----------



## dlacoff (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a Tivo Bolt and 3 minis. I too am getting the V58 error on Optimum. I have gone and tried to troubleshoot all of my wiring and connections to no avail, and have also swapped out the cablecard , again no resolution. Is the FCC complaint really the only way to get some satisfaction?


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

dlacoff said:


> . Is the FCC complaint really the only way to get some satisfaction?


Well, if support can't do anything to help you - and they threaten you with an $80 service charge to send a technician out to diagnose if they find the signal to your home is good -- then, the remaining options are limited. So far, everyone that has reached the company has reported the same thing - they will tell you that the problem is with your equipment (its not) -- its a problem at the headend that only they can fix.


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

Same issue with Roamio and Optimum.net


----------



## doncarl (Sep 5, 2020)

i am having the same issue, i have 2 premieres , 1 bolt, 2 mini.
optimum, long island
tivo says it is cable.
cable says it's tivo
I went to optimum and got a cable box so I could view the same show on 2 tv's at the same time. when the tivo tv froze for 15 secs, the cable box tv did not, and showed no distortion in the picture.
but I had to tune the cable box to ch#180 ("own" channel) and I tuned the tivo to ch#760 (own channel). they are 2 different signal systems, so it shows that cable is getting a good signal but it is getting screwed up when it is applied to the cablecard system.


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

dlacoff said:


> Is the FCC complaint really the only way to get some satisfaction?


Yes, from when I've read in this forum and over at DSL reports, within a matter of days after filing an FCC complaint, a supervisor from optimum will contact you!

And if Optimum tries to blame Tivo, then tell them why is it also happening with HDHomeRun devices on their network? (see post at 2020-Aug-27 5:20 pm by RickNY - Freezes and V58 errors.. - OptimumOnline | DSLReports Forums (Page 5))

Then simply ask them, how can it possibly be a problem with BOTH Tivo and HDHomerun devices suddenly all at the same time?

It's a OPTIMUM problem!

To file an FCC complaint:
FCC Complaints


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

J-Tivo said:


> Yes, from when I've read in this forum and over at DSL reports, within a matter of days after filing an FCC complaint, a supervisor from optimum will contact you!
> 
> And if Optimum tries to blame Tivo, then tell them why is it also happening with HDHomeRun devices on their network? (see post at 2020-Aug-27 5:20 pm by RickNY - Freezes and V58 errors.. - OptimumOnline | DSLReports Forums (Page 5))
> 
> ...


I'm here as well.. Tech was here yesterday to check signals in response to FCC complaint. Showed him the problem happening on the TiVo side by side with the HDHomerun on the iPad (the issues occur simultaneously on both) He checked signals at every point from house to each device, signal was perfect. He sent it up to outside plant.


----------



## artinnj (Aug 7, 2014)

When I first had the issue, I asked that my CableCARD be reprovisioned to see if that would solve the issue. I was told they were upgrading that software and that it would be a week before they could do that. I suspect that there is something related to the new software that is causing so many people to start experiencing this issue.

I just got a firmware update notice from HDHomeRun that calls this situation the "Long Island CableCARD Fix", explicitly naming Optimum/Altice. Even though SiliconDust uses "Fix" in the title, the release notes say they are simply catching the error and suppressing the message. Since multiple vendors (TiVo, SiliconDust, etc.) experienced the same issue and we don't hear of FiOS customers having the same issue, the only common link is Optimum and the NDS equipment.

Rule of thumb is if you have a CableCARD issue with Optimum, file an FCC complaint and a local regulator complaint (in my case, NJ Board of Public Utilities). They will escalate your call up to more qualified support people. It's sad that is the way you need to handle it, but this is Altice's game. They decided not to train their reps on the regular lines on how to handle CableCARDS.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

artinnj said:


> I just got a firmware update notice from HDHomeRun that calls this situation the "Long Island CableCARD Fix", explicitly naming Optimum/Altice. Even though SiliconDust uses "Fix" in the title, the release notes say they are simply catching the error and suppressing the message. Since multiple vendors (TiVo, SiliconDust, etc.) experienced the same issue and we don't hear of FiOS customers having the same issue, the only common link is Optimum and the NDS equipment.


I've posted elsewhere on this - I have both HDHomeRun and Tivo.. I can confirm the firmware fix from Silicon Dust did resolve the issue on that device.
This issue has popped up in the past with the NDS cards and V58 errors in 2015.. Back then Tivo did add some additional code to deal with the issue much like Silicon Dust did. Getting Tivo Engineering to dedicate resources to making their software work with some misconfigured cable system is another story.


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

artinnj said:


> They decided not to train their reps on the regular lines on how to handle CableCARDS.


But this issue seems more then just a "training" issue - it seems like a network misconfiguration issue that only the backend team can fix.

And even if you file an FCC complaint, this is what typically happens: Optimum will call you, and it seems the standard operating procedure is to have you get a new cable card, tuning adapter, then when those don't fix it, they will send someone out to find your signal levels are just fine, then I don't know what happens after that because no one has posted anything after that.


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

RickNY said:


> I've posted elsewhere on this - I have both HDHomeRun and Tivo.. I can confirm the firmware fix from Silicon Dust did resolve the issue on that device.
> This issue has popped up in the past with the NDS cards and V58 errors in 2015.. Back then Tivo did add some additional code to deal with the issue much like Silicon Dust did. Getting Tivo Engineering to dedicate resources to making their software work with some misconfigured cable system is another story.


Rick,
Just before the recent "fix" update, did the HDHomeRun exhibit the same symptom in which you got noisy video just before the "not authorized" message?

From what I understand, this issue is caused by the card not being able to decrypt the video for a split second, which causes the noise and makes the box think it's not authorized to get the channel - hence the not auth message.

So, I can't see how simply not displaying the "Not Auth" message will fix the noisy video part of the problem.


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

artinnj said:


> I just got a firmware update notice from HDHomeRun that calls this situation the "Long Island CableCARD Fix", explicitly naming Optimum/Altice. Even though SiliconDust uses "Fix" in the title, the release notes say they are simply catching the error and suppressing the message.


You say that the release notes mention that they are "simply catching the error and suppressing it". But the release history on this page doesn't go into that much detail and state that they are actually "suppressing" the error message.:

Firmware Changelog - SiliconDust

So, can you send me the link to the document that goes into the more detail of their "fix".

My hope is that the more details we can get on this issue, the better it will be to prove to the FCC that this is an Altice problem.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

J-Tivo said:


> Rick,
> Just before the recent "fix" update, did the HDHomeRun exhibit the same symptom in which you got noisy video just before the "not authorized" message?
> 
> From what I understand, this issue is caused by the card not being able to decrypt the video for a split second, which causes the noise and makes the box think it's not authorized to get the channel - hence the not auth message.
> ...


Yes, the HDHomeRun displayed the exact same issue at the exact same times and duration as the TiVo. I tested them both side by side while tuned to the same channels - however, the V58 message is unique to TiVo, so the HDHR did not display that. What I *think* Silicon Dust did was add in code to delay reporting of the PMT changes to the CableCard. If I understood the issue correctly, the PMT changes midstream for a small amount of time before reverting back to the original PMT. I've noticed that it may be something like a 30 second change because my breakups come in series of two breakup events, usually 30 seconds apart. I think SD may have built in a buffer of sufficient time before reporting to the CableCard to set up a new decryption stream, thus avoiding the issue.

I could be wrong but I know they were trying to confirm if what they were doing to fix it would pass muster with established CableCard rules for host devices from CableLabs.


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

We should try to follow the technical details/progress of SD as best as possible, because any technical evidence should only help to prove that this is a altice/optimum/cablevision issue *and ONLY they can fix it properly.*


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

J-Tivo said:


> We should try to follow the technical details/progress of SD as best as possible, because any technical evidence should only help to prove that this is a altice/optimum/cablevision issue *and ONLY they can fix it properly.*


I don't think there is any incentive for Altice to fix it, and they won't. Even if it is their fault, in the end, you really have nobody to prove it to that can or will do anything to fix it. Altice has 27,000 CableCards deployed. Only a portion of them are NDS cards. They would prefer to have 0, and now they have no requirement to continue supporting them from the FCC. This is the unfortunate reality.

They lost 35000 video customers in 2Q, this is nothing for them.


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

RickNY said:


> and now they have no requirement to continue supporting them from the FCC.


What changed that makes you think they have no requirement to support cablecards?

Not fixing an issue and then offering a competitive product that doesn't have that issue sure sounds like an anti-competitive practice, which there are laws against doing that.


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

RickNY said:


> Only a portion of them are NDS cards.


So, is the solution to get SA cards?

If so, where can I get them and what model number should I get?


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

J-Tivo said:


> What changed that makes you think they have no requirement to support cablecards?


The FCC decision to drop the support requirement for CableCards a couple of days ago:
https://zatznotfunny.com/2020-09/cablecard-is-dead/


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

J-Tivo said:


> So, is the solution to get SA cards?
> 
> If so, where can I get them and what model number should I get?


You need to move to a system that uses SA cards. Which card is used is specific to each system. It's based on the conditional access system in use at the headend for that system


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

RickNY said:


> The FCC decision to drop the support requirement for CableCards a couple of days ago:
> https://zatznotfunny.com/2020-09/cablecard-is-dead/


Well that sucks!

I'm surprised that Tivo didn't sent out emails to all it's cablecard customers asking them to post their continued support for cablecards on the FCC's website when they were accepting comments on this topic.


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

RickNY said:


> You need to move to a system that uses SA cards. Which card is used is specific to each system. It's based on the conditional access system in use at the headend for that system


I'm a little confused, you said that Optimum has 27,000 cablecards deployed, and only a portion of them being NDS. So that would seem to suggest that the "other" cards are the SA?

So I'm confused because you said I have to move to a system that uses SA cards, but it seems like Optimum supports SA cards, so why would I have to "move"?


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

J-Tivo said:


> I'm a little confused, you said that Optimum has 27,000 cablecards deployed, and only a portion of them being NDS. So that would seem to suggest that the "other" cards are the SA?
> 
> So I'm confused because you said I have to move to a system that uses SA cards, but it seems like Optimum supports SA cards, so why would I have to "move"?


All of the Long Island systems (Hauppauge, Brookhaven, Riverhead, Woodbury, etc) use NDS. Brooklyn/Bronx uses SA I believe.. The Morris system in NJ uses NDS, along with a couple of other NJ systems use NDS. Most of CT uses SA.

From what I could gather -- if the system was one of the first systems to offer digital cable TV using the old Sony boxes - its NDS. If it was one of the later systems to start digital cable TV with the Scientific Atlanta Explorer boxes and never had the Sony boxes -- its SA. Now, at some point they started deploying the SA boxes on Long Island -- but thats because they were able to get SA to write customized code for those systems that were using NDS VideoGuard for their conditional access system.

That is why you'd have to move -- you need to be in a system that uses the SA cards. I'm on the Brookhaven system on LI -- NDS is the only card that works on that system and the only card that is offered.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh by the way -- Here are the numbers Altice reported to the FCC for 2Q 2020 -- so if you want to talk in terms of number of customers -- its only 18K. They have little incentive to keep us around, despite what the FCC report says:

Current Number of CableCARD Subscribers: 18,084
Cards Deployed: 27,551
Cards Deployed Per Household: 1.52


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

Ah, so it's sub-system compatibility. I'm in lower-nassau, so the woodbury sub-system.

So, hopefully Tivo can implement a workaround like SD did because it's in their own interest to keep as many Cablecard customers as possible.


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

RickNY said:


> They have little incentive to keep us around, despite what the FCC report says


I would hope a high percentage of that 18k will rather switch to Fios so they can continue to use their Tivo's (cablecards) vs. switching to optimums crappy cloud dvr.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

J-Tivo said:


> I would hope a high percentage of that 18k will rather switch to Fios so they can continue to use their Tivo's (cablecards) vs. switching to optimums crappy cloud dvr.


There is probably a good chunk of people (like myself) that do not have that option. FIOS only offers internet service is very small pockets of Brookhaven where I am, and don't offer TV at all in Brookhaven. Where I live, neither is available.

Also, Nick over at Silicon Dust posted the technical details of their fix in their forums.
Hopefully someone from Tivo may pick up on this.



> Two part fix...
> 
> 1) Don't send a new ca_pmt message to the card if the new PMT doesn't result in a change to the ca_pmt information previously sent.
> 
> 2) If an ES is detected in the PMT where the stream type is 0x86 (unknown type, not audio or video) AND there are no descriptors (no ECM information for conditional access) then skip reporting it in the ca_pmt message.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

I’ve reached out to someone at TiVo (not with conventional support) with this information that tells me they have engineering contacts they can forward this info to. So, fingers crossed


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

xx


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

I just hope that they can implement the fix independent of the UI the user is using on their Tivo because I like the older UI better then the newer (Hydra I think it's called).

Meaning that they can fix it by replacing some driver file instead of forcing me to upgrade the UI to the latest.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

My only issue is that if they do decide to take up a fix on this, that it doesn't only apply to TE4.. However, keep in mind there are Premiere users out there with the issue as well that are on TE3. I personally downgraded to TE3 for troubleshooting this issue, and quite honestly have been happy sticking with it. But if TE4 is the only way for us to watch TV without the picture getting fouled up every other minute, we'll deal with it.


----------



## doncarl (Sep 5, 2020)

I just spent 6 hrs with tivo and optimum support.
i posted before I have this freezing and v58 problem.
I have 2 premires, 1 bolt, 2 mini (so 3 cable cards ...no cable box)
I called optimum and explained the problem, as soon as i said tivo she said I have a special phone# that deals with cablecards and tivo. 877-367-8486 I thought oh this is great, when I called the # I found out this is tivo support number. I explained this picture freeze v58 again and he had me go in the tivo premiere settings/cablecard&devices then select cablecard decoder then cablecard options (for installers)
then select cablecard menu then select table collection stats
on that screen it says "table statistics for 00B tuner 0 - no signal lock"
the tivo guy said thats the problem it should say "locked" ....call your cable company and have them reauthorize your cable card.
so I call optimum support and tell him about the "no signal lock" and he goes to reauthorize the cable card. after many tries he could not get the screen to say "locked"
so he did the reauthorize about 8 times and said see if that fixes it.
It did not fix the problem
another thing I noticed is when I looked at the tivo bolt it has a different menu selection but i found that one of the pages in the menu selection said "locked" and I am having the same picture freeze problem on the bolt also. so I don't think the locked/ unlocked this is the picture freeze problem.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

doncarl said:


> I just spent 6 hrs with tivo and optimum support.
> i posted before I have this freezing and v58 problem.
> I have 2 premires, 1 bolt, 2 mini (so 3 cable cards ...no cable box)
> I called optimum and explained the problem, as soon as i said tivo she said I have a special phone# that deals with cablecards and tivo. 877-367-8486 I thought oh this is great, when I called the # I found out this is tivo support number. I explained this picture freeze v58 again and he had me go in the tivo premiere settings/cablecard&devices then select cablecard decoder then cablecard options (for installers)
> ...


There is absolutely nothing you can do at home to fix this issue if you want to continue using your Tivo. Either Optimum has to fix their encoders or Tivo has to implement a fix to workaround Optimum's problem with their encoders similar to what Silicon Dust just did. Sorry.


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

doncarl said:


> but i found that one of the pages in the menu selection said "locked" and I am having the same picture freeze problem on the bolt also. so I don't think the locked/ unlocked this is the picture freeze problem.


I would try to go back to TiVo and mention that is says "locked" and you are still getting the problem. This way the issue will hopefully get escalated because this would prove that the problem is not related to this "Locked" status and that TiVo needs to continue investigating the cause (and hopefully will come across SD's fix during their investigation).


----------



## doncarl (Sep 5, 2020)

J-Tivo said:


> I would try to go back to TiVo and mention that is says "locked" and you are still getting the problem. This way the issue will hopefully get escalated because this would prove that the problem is not related to this "Locked" status and that TiVo needs to continue investigating the cause (and hopefully will come across SD's fix during their investigation).


ok, I will try again tomorrow.
I also copied the link of this post and filled out a tivo survey, at the end I pasted this link so maybe they will read it


----------



## lemur21 (Aug 24, 2008)

Reading this - it sounds like there's no resolution to this?

I don't know what HDHomeRun is 

I've had the misfortune of 1) losing my channels (when no one at Optimum realized we needed a tuning adapter) and then 2) spending 12+ hours on tech support in this last week. I called about the minor problem (screen freezing); and -- through their ineptitude -- they ended up unbinding my cc and not knowing how to reconnect it.

I have a tech coming today (someone who -- purportedly -- knows about Tivos and tuning adapters (because the guy they sent on Monday walked in and said, "Oh, I don't know how to work with this equipment" and left) 

Is it even worth having the tech come today? Maybe just to show him the issue? Or, is my only real recourse to finally make the switch to Fios?


----------



## Jets (Sep 28, 2010)

lemur21 said:


> Reading this - it sounds like there's no resolution to this?
> 
> Is it even worth having the tech come today? Maybe just to show him the issue? Or, is my only real recourse to finally make the switch to Fios?


If FIOS is an option, go for it. Maybe by the time your promo price is over, there will be a fix.


----------



## old_dood (Apr 1, 2016)

lemur21 said:


> Is it even worth having the tech come today? Maybe just to show him the issue? Or, is my only real recourse to finally make the switch to Fios?


if you can, switch to Fios. After living with this problem for as long as everyone else here I decided to make the change. My Fios was installed Tuesday, the 8th. The internet speed is faster, the wifi has more range, and the picture is perfect. It's costing me $5 more a month for their fastest broadband, phone service, and "most TV" package which gives several premiums not on IO Silver. In addition I get a free STB, no fee router, Verizon Stream streaming device, a Ring wifi camera, and a $100 Verizon gift card. Start the process online and they'll waive the setup fee.


----------



## lemur21 (Aug 24, 2008)

Whoa! How'd you get a ring camera????


----------



## old_dood (Apr 1, 2016)

lemur21 said:


> Whoa! How'd you get a ring camera????


I got the stream device right away but I'm told you only get the camera and gift card after 2 billing cycles.

Verizon Fios | Home


----------



## lemur21 (Aug 24, 2008)

Evidently - no more ring camera ...

And, because they can't port my phone number in a timely fashion; I had to push off my install date by a month :/


----------



## old_dood (Apr 1, 2016)

lemur21 said:


> Evidently - no more ring camera ...
> 
> And, because they can't port my phone number in a timely fashion; I had to push off my install date by a month :/


funny, my phone # was switched from Optimum immediately, at the time of Fios install.
What do you mean "no more Ring camera"?


----------



## lemur21 (Aug 24, 2008)

They said the Ring Camera is no longer part of their promotion -- the Stream device, the $100 gift card, etc. - but not the ring camera.

How far in advance did you book the install?

I placed the order on Saturday -- but the phone and web tech support couldn't request to port my number -- I had to call back on Monday. Doing that (getting my number ported) means shifting my install date from this Sunday (9/20) to 9/26 instead. But, my CV billing cycle ends on 9/21 -- and they don't prorate refunds ... so, it made more sense to push my install to 10/16


----------



## old_dood (Apr 1, 2016)

lemur21 said:


> They said the Ring Camera is no longer part of their promotion -- the Stream device, the $100 gift card, etc. - but not the ring camera.
> 
> How far in advance did you book the install?
> 
> I placed the order on Saturday -- but the phone and web tech support couldn't request to port my number -- I had to call back on Monday. Doing that (getting my number ported) means shifting my install date from this Sunday (9/20) to 9/26 instead. But, my CV billing cycle ends on 9/21 -- and they don't prorate refunds ... so, it made more sense to push my install to 10/16


I think about 8 or 9 days but then Verizon pushed my install back another week from 9/1 to 9/8 so probably right about 2 weeks or a day or 2 more. The 9/8 date put me 1 day past my Optimum billing date. I don't care what their policy is, there's no way I'm paying for a full month. What could they do? cut off my service? They made me wait about 10 days for service due to a non working cablecard.


----------



## J-Tivo (Jan 1, 2002)

OK, so I just got off the phone with Tivo Tech - they had me run diagnostics and luckily one channel (the weather channel) was doing it's intermit freezing thing.

He then had me read off various diagnostic values of the tuners in my Roamio.

He said that when the modulation is QAM, the SNR value needs to be between 29-35, but my tuners had values of 39-40. I thought the higher the SNR the better, but he assured me Tivos need a specific range to work and the higher SNR will cause freezing/pixilation.

So, I ordered a 6db attenuator from amazon and we'll see what happens.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

J-Tivo said:


> So, I ordered a 6db attenuator from amazon and we'll see what happens.


They only know stuff written in scripts from 2005. Your Signal% is probably too high, and the SNR just follows. The AGC system in a 4-tuner Bolt and Roamio (on cable) try to make it 90%, but if it gets too high you will have picture problems. If you can get it to 90%, then the SNR will probably be 36dB. That's happiness. If it gets to 100% it stops counting and just overloads the tuner.


----------



## old_dood (Apr 1, 2016)

J-Tivo said:


> So, I ordered a 6db attenuator from amazon and we'll see what happens.


sorry to burst your bubble but bringing signal and s/n down won't fix it. when I had Optimum I added 16db attenuation to bring the numbers down to what Tivo recommends. The pausing/V58s continued.

I switched to Fios. The signal and s/n are higher than what Tivo recommends but there's been no issues at all.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

old_dood said:


> sorry to burst your bubble but bringing signal and s/n down won't fix it. when I had Optimum I added 16db attenuation to bring the numbers down to what Tivo recommends. The pausing/V58s continued.
> I switched to Fios. The signal and s/n are higher than what Tivo recommends but there's been no issues at all.


I'm afraid you are right. I had the problem a few months ago on my Roamio. It lasted about two weeks and went away. I would get a black screen for about 10 seconds, followed by the v58 error, then the channel returned.

I was able to discover an interesting fact. It seems to be a momentary data interruption. That happens when the screen blacks out. The delay is the time it takes TiVo to get running again. I was checking the Diagnostics's Time counter which indicated about a 20 to 30 second delay before the picture returned. I figure enough users complained and they replaced something at the headend.


----------



## lemur21 (Aug 24, 2008)

Joe,

Is your problem resolved?


----------



## Jets (Sep 28, 2010)

The problem is ongoing. Nothing is fixed.


----------



## bofis (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm also an Optimum customer in Brooklyn, with a Cisco CableCARD that was working perfectly fine in my TiVo Bolt until today when I pulled it to put it into my new TiVo Edge...and NOPE. I get the CableCARD screen on most channels that do not work. Spoke with 3 Optimum agents tonight, one said their tool to change the HostID was down, second person claimed to be sending "all the signals" to my box and would call me back when he was done, never did, and then the 3rd tech again said she sent all the signals, provisioned my box, etc, etc, but still no dice. She then said the only option was to send a tech out. UGH!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lemur21 said:


> Joe,
> Is your problem resolved?


Nothing was changed on my end. Jed1 also had some and had his tap replaced. In our area everything is above ground. One day it just stopped. Yesterday I had all my connectors replaced. My signals had been dropping to the low 80's. Now I'm back to 90% on all channels and my modem downstream jumped from 2dBmV to 10dBmV. I'm ready for winter.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

There’s a lot of talk about this over at dslreports in the Optimum forum. Some of us have noticed that this issue may have been fixed as of last night. Curious if anyone here that isn’t participating in the huge thread at dslreports have seen improvement in this. I’ve been watching several problematic channels for over two hours now and have not been able to reproduce the problem. Fingers crossed that Optimum may have fixed it


----------



## lemur21 (Aug 24, 2008)

RickNY said:


> There's a lot of talk about this over at dslreports in the Optimum forum. Some of us have noticed that this issue may have been fixed as of last night. Curious if anyone here that isn't participating in the huge thread at dslreports have seen improvement in this. I've been watching several problematic channels for over two hours now and have not been able to reproduce the problem. Fingers crossed that Optimum may have fixed it


Can you link to the thread?


----------



## Jets (Sep 28, 2010)

Here you go.

Freezes and V58 errors.. - OptimumOnline | DSLReports Forums


----------



## Jets (Sep 28, 2010)

It is fixed, btw. As of Thursday, Oct. 1st.


----------



## brewster2010 (Mar 5, 2010)

Jets said:


> It is fixed, btw. As of Thursday, Oct. 1st.[/QUOTEI really wish this was the case. I experienced problems with both of my Minis over the weekend (I am part of the Freehold NJ system). It was working really well for the last 10 days before this weekend. Anybody else having issues still?


----------

